# HRC hunt testing for young dog?



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have not run my dogs in an HRC hunt test for a few years. In January, we picked up a new puppy (born November 15, 2012) and have been working to prepare her for running this fall. I tried to register her with HRC and was told we could not until she was one year old, which would be in November of 2013. Too late for regional hunt tests, unless I travel quite a ways South. 

So I researched further and found out you can run a dog not yet registered in HRC, if room is available, as you are last priority, over registered dogs. If you are allowed to run, you have to pay an additional fee, since your dog is not registered. You then have to get the dog registered within 60 days and submit to UKC all of the documents, registration fee, plus the pass certificate from the tests she passed, plus $50 for each test past. But if the dog is not within 60 days of being one year old, you can run in the tests, but you lose the points for any passes after 60 days (crazy). 

So looks like I have to start my girl out on AKC, which only requires the dog be registered and over 6 months old.

Is HRC trying to “self-destruct” or what? I have run 3 other Golden’s prior to their first year and passes were counted. These new rules are crazy! I like running HRC with young dogs as they are a bit less challenging and more like real hunting. But, not this time I guess…anyone have a different perspective?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is odd. I just finished my UKC (boy that took a lot more work than I did for AKC) and got their numbers in the mail Monday. Also, I registered on HRC website. It was really so simple that I worried I missed something, but no, I got my numbers in the mail a few days before the UKC. I don't know why in the world they said they have to be one. My Pro runs his younger dogs and Peaches will run this fall. She turns one on October 18th. I hope you're information is wrong and I'm right because I will be bummed if I can't run her this fall. boo!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

NAHRA - North American Hunting Retriever Association has a hunt test Aug 24 & 25 in Iowa. I bit farther than you might want to go, but they don't have an age limit as far as I know. Visit their website for information on clubs and test locations. 3 single birds on land, one is a live flyer, distance is 50+ yards. Then 2 single birds on water, between 25 and 50 yards. Focus is teaching your dog how to hunt. Our club lets us sign up 24 hours before the test, so you can decide at the last mi ute whether to go or not. Boomers Dawn will tell you how fun NAHRA events are!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmmm, I have always registered my dogs with UKC for HRC while they were still puppies, but I am also the breeder, so that makes a difference, and I have not done a litter where both parents were UKC reg..

If you are mainly looking for the dog to get some line experience in a test environment, then maybe just run without worrying about keeping the points. The Started title really does not mean much to most, and having it only saves you the need to run one more Seasoned test to get the HR title. So maybe run for experience, and then once she is registered and further in her training, go right into Seasoned. Running the extra test at that level will be cheaper than paying all of the extra fees.

Are your dog's parents UKC registered as well as AKC registered? From the Single Registration form, the under one year of age issue applies to dogs who have both parents already UKC registered, but if the mother's owner signs off then you can get the registration. It is basically because they want breeders to register their litters with UKC, rather than having owners single register, even if it is an AKC or CKC breeding.

_"2. Dogs under one year of age with two UKC registered parents require the signature of the owner(s)/Signatory of the dam at the time of breeding indicating that the individual has permission to single register this dog with UKC, before the dog will be considered for UKC registration."_


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> that is odd. I just finished my UKC (boy that took a lot more work than I did for AKC) and got their numbers in the mail Monday. Also, I registered on HRC website. It was really so simple that I worried I missed something, but no, I got my numbers in the mail a few days before the UKC. I don't know why in the world they said they have to be one. My Pro runs his younger dogs and Peaches will run this fall. She turns one on October 18th. I hope you're information is wrong and I'm right because I will be bummed if I can't run her this fall. boo!


From what I have found out the key here is that the litter has to be registered with UKC, if not then it gets very difficult. Your litter must have been registered with UKC...Good Luck


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Alaska7133 said:


> NAHRA - North American Hunting Retriever Association has a hunt test Aug 24 & 25 in Iowa. I bit farther than you might want to go, but they don't have an age limit as far as I know. Visit their website for information on clubs and test locations. 3 single birds on land, one is a live flyer, distance is 50+ yards. Then 2 single birds on water, between 25 and 50 yards. Focus is teaching your dog how to hunt. Our club lets us sign up 24 hours before the test, so you can decide at the last mi ute whether to go or not. Boomers Dawn will tell you how fun NAHRA events are!


Thanks Alaska...I will check them out!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

sterregold said:


> Hmmm, I have always registered my dogs with UKC for HRC while they were still puppies, but I am also the breeder, so that makes a difference, and I have not done a litter where both parents were UKC reg..
> 
> If you are mainly looking for the dog to get some line experience in a test environment, then maybe just run without worrying about keeping the points. The Started title really does not mean much to most, and having it only saves you the need to run one more Seasoned test to get the HR title. So maybe run for experience, and then once she is registered and further in her training, go right into Seasoned. Running the extra test at that level will be cheaper than paying all of the extra fees.
> 
> ...


Thanks her parents are both UKC and AKC registered, but the litter is not. I am working with the breeder to get the letter sent, but what a pain! Thanks for the comments


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

no, I think mine might be the first in a long time that have been in UKC. I didn't have anything other than AKC numbers and pedigrees when I registered


----------

